# The best Filter



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

Which are the best filters out there at the minute.
I have a fluval U2 anyone know if its any good???

*** seen this for my new 5ft tank. Comments are welcome.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-TETRATEC-EX12 ... .m14.l1262

Opinions and thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's a short list of my opinions on what I've owned

AquaClear 110 - my favorite filter (you can pick them up for around 50 dollars shipped on eBay if you're lucky!)
I love all AquaClearâ€™s (I own the 110, the 20, and the 50)

Magnum 350 pro - Not my favorite (too loud and is a pain)

AquaTech - Good workhorses, kind of lame with the filter material but you can always change that, also very quite, and moves water!

Top fin - Piece of ****. I would stay away from them ( Mine started rattling and the filter material is worse than the AquaTech.

Bio System Power Filter & Oxy Surface Skimmer - GREAT for surface skimming, love this little guy, and its cheap, good filter material too. Only bad thing is the body looks like a copy of Top Fin (boo!)


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks cichlidfeesh have you tried the rena xp3 or 4??

The aquaClear 110 does submerse in the water though does it??
Is the rena an external filter which sits under the tank in the cabinet?

What is the Bio System Power Filter used for, smaller tanks i take it?? It wouldnt be ok with a 5ft 320 litre tank would it??


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

I haven't used the rena, I believe it is a canister filter which you can place under your stand. I've heard good things about them though. The aquaclear is a HOB (hang on the back) filter. The bio system is basically a HOB filter with a built in surface skimmer. It basically skims the surface for oils and makes the top water clear. I use the one rated for a 25 gallon tank on my 55 gallon, just becasue the only reason I got it was to skim the surface, and it does a great job!

Here are a few links to Dr. Fosters and Smith, one of my favorite fish online stores.

surface skimmer
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=16729

aqua clear
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... catid=3610

filters in general
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/fish-supp ... /3578/3579


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

See im no fond of hang on the back filters or else its just cause i havent used one.
I do prefer the submersable filters, though i am going to take advice from you and others and buy one that people know are good. I will need a **** good filter or a good filter and maybe a smaller one so i'l have 2 to make the job a **** good one.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

the big sproblem with submersibles in visibility

i use one on my qt/fry tank, they are good, but people tend to stay away from them because they like to avoid equipment visible in the tank, and when you want to over filter your tank with one it tends to be very large in comparison to your tank, where as with hob's or canisters a larger filter doesn't mean larger parts inside the tank


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

I just hooked up a 1200 cascade that came with a tank I picked up and to my surprise I really like it.

I have changed all my tanks to wet/dry but before that I ran all AC....mostly 110s which out performed every other HOB hands down. The PEN 400 bio wheel isn't bad but fails to compare to the good ole AC 110.

I don't care for the 350 magnums either.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Take a peak at the Fluval FX'5, it is a mega filter and does a very good job, room for loads of media.
I also hate the loud crappy hard to work with magnums, got 2 of them sitting in closet right now, unplugging them is the only way to silence them.
Alot of people use the emp400, but for the money the penguin 350 is just as good, and moves just as much water. (personally think the emp is over priced and over hyped just because it has 2 stupid little spray bars that really do nothing but make noise.)
The rena XP series is also a good line of canister.
And lets not forget the Eheims, again a bit over priced, but a very good filter as well, if you like green plumbing, or you can spend even more $$$ and replace it with black, only adding to the cost of an already over priced filter.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Eheim's are the Rolls Royce of canister filters. I use them on all my tanks. I wouldn't use anything else unless it was given to me for free.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

I thinking of going with the rena xp3 and maybe stick with my fluval U2 aswell. Or i'l get an Aquaclear 110 with the Rena xp 1 or 2 and those two would keep my tank immaculate.

thanks for more advice.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Considering the fact that RR's spend most of their time sitting in a garage and not on the road, I would consider the FX 5 the Mack truck of filters, with the exception of the noise.
Just friendly comparisons haha!


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

The tetratec is similar design to the marineland c series and the sunsun

http://cgi.ebay.com/SUNSUN-AQUARIUM...in_0?hash=item2c5071c1ab&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I have the sunsun and been using it for over a year no problems at all, mine is the larger one with 4 trays. Well built and quiet, even has ceramic shaft.

I also use the aqua-tech hob filters and they run quiet move alot of water and filter plates are easy to rebuild.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

would you say the tetratec is good then??


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

I have no complaints with the sunsun and from what i see they are very similar.

Alot of people can recomend much more expensive units because they are simply making recomendations. Its easy to tell people what to spend THEIR money on.

I would go for it


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok mate, thanks for your help.


----------



## TangSteve (Sep 20, 2009)

The FX5 is an amazing filter. I got mine for $190 including shipping off ebay and the 1st time I pulled it out of the box was like    

The thing is a beast. I have Eheims, smaller Fluvals and 350s sitting in the garage because my FX5 is so much better. I have already ordered another one.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

If the question is which is the best cannister then you are prolly looking for an Eheim. I have Eheims older than my children and my youngest is just finishing up her fourth year in college. If you want the best bang for yer buck most any cannister will do. As long as noise is not a concern there are many choices at your local brick and mortar pet supplier. For a HOB I would go AC110 as a matter of fact I use two or more types of filtration on all my tanks and have an HOB on most of them but not all.

To the poster who has a problem with green tubing, why would you want black instead, how is that less visual/ obtrusive than green? If you are judging the quality of a filter by colors I would not want your advise, Be Sure. Then again if you need to ask how much, you prolly cannot afford it.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Just stating that green kind of stands out against a black background.
I too have have an Ehiem that has provided many years of good service silently, but the price tag on Ehiems today, can be beaten while recieving the same quality in other brands.
Years past Ehiem was the only quality filter available, there are alot more choices out there now.
Congrats, I have one grad from Uof M, another attending 2nd year, same school, both nursing students.
College $$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## D.T.M (Sep 10, 2009)

tetratec's leak! I would avoid mate. FX5's are comparatively cheap in the uk, i would go for one of them, esp if you plan to keep malawis


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

I always get annoyed when people use the Eheim's price as an argument against it!!!! :x

Dollar for dollar they are the best filters on the market!!!! They use very little energy. Are very, very easy to maintain. Extremely durable and parts are readily available for it. I was looking at putting a Wet/Dry filter on my 125 gallon and have decided instead to run an Eheim Pro 3 2080 and an Eheim Pro 3 2075 together on it.

You pay a premium for the best stuff on the market because it's the best and worth it...whether it's an Eheim, BMW, Miele appliances, B&W speakers, Apple computers, etc.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ahhh the never ending discussion over who makes the "best" filter.
Bottom line is the best filter is one that does the job you need done within your budget.
If you are happy with it's performance than it is the best for you.
Always a treat to read thoughts on products.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

TorontoRaptorsFan said:


> I always get annoyed when people use the Eheim's price as an argument against it!!!! :x
> 
> Dollar for dollar they are the best filters on the market!!!! They use very little energy. Are very, very easy to maintain. Extremely durable and parts are readily available for it. I was looking at putting a Wet/Dry filter on my 125 gallon and have decided instead to run an Eheim Pro 3 2080 and an Eheim Pro 3 2075 together on it.
> 
> You pay a premium for the best stuff on the market because it's the best and worth it...whether it's an Eheim, BMW, Miele appliances, B&W speakers, Apple computers, etc.


Agreed! I like my classic 2217 better than my rena xp3. It's a more solid filter in my opinion. The xp3 is still a good filter. I bought both new. I paid $155 for the eheim and $159 for the rena. The eheim came with all the media though, so I then spent a little more money to pack the rena.


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

planenut007 said:


> Bottom line is the best filter is one that does the job you need done within your budget.
> If you are happy with it's performance than it is the best for you.


Best answer yet


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

What would be considered the best non Eheim canister filter?


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

lads great advice here, struggling to decide now lol.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

Do not buy a tetra tech. The tetra filters are junk Leaky noisy poorly designed cheap copys of real filters. I use Rena XP series filters and any product made by marineland because of their willingness to stand behind their products. Also the AC 110 is a very good filter.


----------



## mbunatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I use 2 penguin 350's on my tank. Got them on sale at Foster & Smith @32 dollars each. The biowheels do an amazing job. However, too much noise for a living room setup but you can't complain about the price.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, of all the HOB style filters I have used I have found that for the money the penguin 350 is a very good value, I run a 350 model on a 29 gal Bolivian Ram set up, and I aslo have the 100 model on a ten gallon which is used for quarintine.
Not totally silent but close.


----------



## murcat (Jan 29, 2008)

for a tank your size...the best bet is one FX5...its the only filter you will need to buy and use..lots of media room...perfect amount of flow...easy to clean and keeps water crystal clear... I have 2 of them on my 240 gal and i can never hear them. if your energentic then you can build your own spraybar for it.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

aaronjunited said:


> would you say the tetratec is good then??


Marineland c-series and tetratec ex series are the same filter and they have got a huge leakage problem. I have the tetratec ex 1200 in one of my tanks, and that is not a filter that I would recommend to anyone. It has a problem with leakage in the hose adaptor unit. In european forums one can red about a lot of unhappy tetratec owners with all the fishtank water on the floor. The zoo stores near my home has stopped selling them because of this.


----------



## chris1187 (Sep 6, 2009)

Eheim all the way - quality build (German) - quiet, efficient and reliable.

Price them out on zooplus.co.uk (best prices i've seen)

(I'm assuming it's ok to mention the name due to the allowance of the previous mentions of ebay)

I have had a 2126 pro 2 thermo and currently running an ecco pro 200 on my 125L Lido (as well as the standard internal)

C


----------



## Fishbulb2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Best filter is to just build your own. Make a sump and use filter socks for the mechanical filtration and grow some plants hydroponically (or floating) to take care of all ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, phosphates, ect. Plus hide your heaters in there or whatever else you think up of. I think once you go sump, you never go back.

Oh, and use an eheim pump for a return pump.

FB


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

Problem is Eheim is rather limited in choices with pumps and their work horse is rather puny when it comes to volume output. I should know I have three of their pumps.


----------



## Fishbulb2 (Sep 23, 2008)

fox said:


> Problem is Eheim is rather limited in choices with pumps and their work horse is rather puny when it comes to volume output. I should know I have three of their pumps.


I guess it's a matter of perspective. Coming from reef tanks, the rule of thumb is about 3-5X through your sump and the rest of the flow comes from closed loops, power heads, ect. So the Eheim 1262 at 900 gph is still fine for a 300g tank. That would certainly be suitable for the "average" hobbyist. If you go larger than that, or use a drastically higher flow rate through your sump, then I agree that you will run out of options with eheim alone. Although that's true for most canisters and hobby grade filters as well. (I also own eheim pumps as well).


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

With my 1262 I am only getting about 700 GPH after head is figured in and to be honest I think it might be just a bit less, I will do a bucket test on it when we move the tank.

It is rated at 900GPH at zero head. Make no doubt about it I love the pump and it is way quieter than our mag18 and has never given me any problem, but I needed 1200GPH with two 1" overflows and eheim did not offer any solutions.


----------



## Fishbulb2 (Sep 23, 2008)

fox said:


> With my 1262 I am only getting about 700 GPH after head is figured in and to be honest I think it might be just a bit less, I will do a bucket test on it when we move the tank.
> 
> It is rated at 900GPH at zero head. Make no doubt about it I love the pump and it is way quieter than our mag18 and has never given me any problem, but I needed 1200GPH with two 1" overflows and eheim did not offer any solutions.


Yup, got it. One thing I noticed with my Eheims, is that their recommended (green) tubing is rather restrictive and really slows down the flow with even the slightest build up in it. After I clean the tubing (with the pipe cleaner thing), I can easily double the flow on my 1250.


----------



## newday (Mar 15, 2008)

over the last 25 years I've had Fluvals. all types. I was happy with them and they lasted a long time. I built a 220G tank and decided to try a pair of Eheim 2028's . They are very quiet but I'm not happy with the turn over rate in the tank. I'm looking at FX5 plus a 2028 on the 220G.

If you do the math Eheim cost less in electricty BUT I figured it would take 3 years!!! before the difference in price would break even from the electricty savings.


----------



## Gweeble69 (Sep 30, 2009)

I read in a post that you have 2 magnums in your closet and you dont like em. I was wondering what you were gonna do with em


----------

